# how to connect remote server's com port ?



## maslakyavuz (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have freebsd FreeBSD 7 server.  I also have Ubuntu 11.10 server. I need to watch my Ubuntu server therefore I want freebsd to connect to the Ubuntu server via com port.

How can I do that?


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 5, 2011)

Never done, but this could be useful. Also this for the FreeBSD side.
Hope it helps.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2011)

Not really clear on what is meant by "watch", or why the serial port is involved.  ssh(8) might work instead, or net-mgmt/nagios.  cu(1) is typically used as a serial port terminal program.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought he was talking about how to login via serial port. As wblock@ said, if what you want to do is just to have remote access to the ubuntu machine, then setting up ssh is much more simpler (and efficient).


----------



## tingo (Dec 6, 2011)

In case OP really wants remote serial port access, comms/conserver is in ports. Maybe it works under Ubuntu too?


----------

